

Saving the Internet with hate: a technical solution to the social problem - bct
http://savingtheinternetwithhate.com/

======
bct
This initiative is fronted by Zed Shaw, of Mongrel fame.

The technical details are on the "design" page. I disagree with most of what
he has to say, but it will be interesting to see what comes of this.

~~~
omouse
It actually seems like it could work. I think I agree with it...too bad they
only have a package for OS X at the moment.

~~~
bct
He describes the general protocol in great detail, but AFAICT the meat of the
thing (reputation and identity) is nonexistent.

~~~
palish
The way around that probpem is to implement whatever he's suggesting (I
haven't read it yet.. tired..) per community, where you _do_ have a reputation
and identity.

------
asdflkj
Yeah, let's make internet more like high school!

Actually, this might be a good thing. It will separate the "hate" crowd from
the rest, and the rest will be better for it.

------
portLAN
> _The Internet gives little people the power, confidence, and anonymity they
> need to abuse anyone they want without any fear of retribution._

So obviously the solution to anyone hurting your fragile ego is to make it
easier to lash out at them. Or if you disagree with them on any subject, make
them pay.

